
The life and art of Heinrich Heine - lermontov
https://www.commentarymagazine.com/articles/life-art-heinrich-heine/
======
krylon
I am not big on poetry, but the only poem I have read in school that truly
impressed me was written by Heinrich Heine: Die Schlesischen Weber[0] - unlike
all the poems I had read up to that point, it was genuinely angry, aggressive
and political.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Silesian_Weavers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Silesian_Weavers)

------
raverbashing
This site blocks ad-blocks in a particular way, it doesn't show the article
text but just the headlines.

~~~
krylon
FWIW, I had no trouble at all using Firefox, uBlock Origin and uMatrix. I
regularly run into pages where I have adjust uMatrix's settings, but this one
way displayed without any problems.

------
aaa32
very good article!

